# STOCKHOLM | Hammarby sjöstad | U/C



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hammarby Sjöstad* is a part of Stockholm municipality, currently undergoing major urban redevelopment. It is located on both sides of lake Hammarby sjö, bordering Nacka Municipality to the east. The area is part of the districts Södermalm and Södra Hammarbyhamnen.
Before the current redevelopment began, the area was known as Norra Hammarbyhamnen and Södra Hammarbyhamnen (roughly South Hammarby Port), a mainly industrial zone, centered on the Lumafabriken works, a piece of functionalist architecture designed by Eskil Sundahl and Arthur von Schmalensee, which now houses a library and offices. The neighbouring Lugnet was a run-down light industrial area, housing an impromptu trailer park. On the north side of the lake, the Norra Hammarbyhamnen area was used as a harbour area, with a railway connecting the area.
New plans for most of the Södermalm area Norra Hammarbyhamnen in the early 1990s opened the door for a redevelopment of the entire area around the water expanse Hammarby Sjö. A general plan, featuring an extension of the Tvärbanan light rail link from Gullmarsplan through the area was presented.
Although the south and east part of Hammarby Sjöstad is located outside what is traditionally considered to be the perimeter of inner-city Stockholm, the design is intentionally semi-urban rather than suburban, with boulevards, somewhat defined and architecturally varied city blocks, and commercial spaces in the ground floor of some buildings. The location, next to the lake Hammarby Sjö and a canal, Sickla Kanal, has allowed for plenty of quays and walkways along the water.
The area also included the 1940s area Danviksklippan that remains unchanged of the ongoing development.

Information from Stockholm City webpage:

*Facts and figures on Hammarby Sjöstad*

Facts on the Master plan

Scale of the area: 2 km2 of which 0.4 km2 is water – 1.6 km2 land

New building area: 11,500 apartments, 250,000 m2 of office, light industry and retail use.

Residential density: 125 apartments/ha, 270 persons/ha,
e=1.43, within the development
e=2.2 – 3.0 (public space excluded)

Heights of buildings – average 24 m (seven floors) down to 12 m (4 floors).
An office building with about 30 floors is planned. 

Area for commercial use: 250,000 m2 of new offices, light industry and retail
Proportion of area for offices and industry (existing and new) = 30 %
Almost 100 retail units and restaurants included within the residential sites.

Number of detail development plans: Approx 20

Green space/public space: The development goal is 25 m2 green space/apartment (Total 0.4 km2) and 15 m2 private courtyard/apartment. Currently 0.28 km2 completed (private courtyards not included).

Parking area: 4,000 parking lots within garages (private/public, 0.55/dwelling)
3,000 street parking lots (public 0.15/dwelling)
Neighbourhoods includes most of Norra Hammarbyhamnen, Tegelviksgatan, Sickla Udde, Sickla Kaj, Luma and Sickla Kanal.
Administratively, Hammarby Sjöstad is a part of the Stockholm Municipality borough of Södermalm. It belonged to the former borough of Katarina-Sofia, which merged with Maria-Gamla Stan borough into Södermalm borough on January 1, 2007.

Environmental facts

Site energy balance
50 % of electricity- and heat consumption derives from recycled organic and combustible waste which is transformed into district heating/electricity.

Heat recycling within the buildings
External energy demand reduced to 55 kWh/ m2/year for new building (current rate 100 kWh/ m2/year). In some experiment installations solar cells add 5% to the household electricity demand. And solar collectors can yield up to 50 % of the annual hot tap water requirement.









http://www.abcviajes.com/fotos_de_v...stad_estocolmo_stockholm_turismo_suecia_2.jpg

Hammarby Sjöstad, Stockholm, Sweden 188 by Design for Health, on Flickr

Hammarby, streetcar suburb by La Citta Vita, on Flickr

More information: http://bygg.stockholm.se/Alla-projekt/hammarby-sjostad, http://hammarbysjostad.info.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Hammarby model*

Hammarby Sjöstad has its own environmental programme to ensure a focus on environmental issues during both planning and implementation phases. The city district also has its own eco-cycle model – the Hammarby Model – which shows how energy, waste and water treatment can be integrated.
Hammarby Sjöstad operates according to its own "eco-cycle", the Hammarby Model, which outlines environmental solutions for waste, energy, water and sewage. The Hammarby Model offers opportunities for Stockholm’s citizens to take an active part in eco-friendly living, with access to an integrated waste, water and energy system. The aim in Hammarby Sjöstad has been to cut by half the total environmental impact compared to similar districts built during the 1990s.

More information: http://cityclimateleadershipawards.com/stockholm-hammarby-sjostad.









Source

The environmental model of Hammarby sjöstad is considered to be one of the most successfull ones in the world and due to this reason the project was awarded with numerous awards. For instance, City Climate Leadership Award, World Clean Energy Award, Sweden's Gold Medal Winning Eco-Town, etc.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of the existing redeveloped brownfield areas:

Hammarby sjöstad by Arild Vågen, on Flickr

hammarby sjöstad by tilmannf, on Flickr


Hammarby Sjöstad, Stockholm par Sara Forsling, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8557019644/


71/366 Blue par geinography, sur Flickr


Hammarby Hill par Yovandra, sur Flickr

Originally, the new parts were built as an Olympic village, but Stockholm wasn't chosen as a host city. Then, (re)-development affected all the districts and Hammarby (together with Västra hamnen in Malmö) became a flagman (model, example) district of sustainable development. Hammarby became an inspiration to many developers worldwide.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of the existing re-developed areas:

Hammarby Sjöstad by visulogik, on Flickr

Canal, Hammarby Sjöstad, Stockholm by Bessmert, on Flickr

Hammarby Sjöstad, Stockholm, Sweden 197 by Design for Health, on Flickr

Fortum electric vehicle in Hammarby Sjöstad by Fortum Solar Economy, on Flickr

Hammarby Sjöstad, Stockholm, Sweden 185 by Design for Health, on Flickr

Sicklauddsbron by Anders Adermark, on Flickr

Hammarby Sjöstad By Night by Henrik H, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammarby Sjöstad by Jens Pettersson, on Flickr

hammarby sjöstad by m_hglund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A construction site at Frediksdal:

Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr

Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr

Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr

Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bridging by luis DéGrigo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sol-92 by mpaku2, on Flickr

Sol-122 by mpaku2, on Flickr

Hammarby Sjöstad by Jens Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple phone pix:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Every one of these new buildings is unique and beautiful!!! This is the goal for every new sustainable urban neighborhood!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

towerpower123 said:


> Every one of these new buildings is unique and beautiful!!! This is the goal for every new sustainable urban neighborhood!


Indeed. Both Hammarby in Stockholm and Västra hamnen in Malmö are the example projects which inspired many other similar developments throughout the world.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice! Perhaps a bit similar to the Arabia area in Helsinki.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

It's a pretty nice development, but they should have been even more daring in such a good geographical location. It could have been a new Norr-and Östermalm or a continuation of the busiest Södermalm areas. e=1,43 is too low for the area, imo. And of course, a bit more variation to the height of the buildings would always be nice. I do like the highrise office building(Stockholm One) that will be built though.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

¿Where is the people in the streets? :nuts:


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

wapo5050 said:


> ¿Where is the people in the streets? :nuts:


At work is my guess. I don't think the ratio of day/nighttime population makes for a very lively neighbourhood during daytime, when most people are at work. 30%(250 000 m2) of the area is supposed to be office/industries/commercial, not sure if *Stockholm One* is included in that, but thats 80 000 m2(I think), and is yet not constructed, it will also be located in the western part of Hammarbysjöstad, so in the outskirts of the area. 

Not sure when these plans were approved, but turning areas into quite separate office/residential areas has been a problem for Sweden in the past, which skews the ratio of day/night time population, not enough mixed uses, that means you got office areas that are quite dead at night, and residential areas that are quite dead during the day. 

It's something most planers seem to have a grasp on now though to some extent, wanting to build proper city with good mixed use qualities are starting to become more of a priority, so as a Swede, I'm happy to see that change, as you need a mix of spaces to create a good urban environment, it also very beneficial for local businesses to have both day and nighttime customers, people who are at work will grab lunch/shop, people living in the area will do the same, increasing the customer base.

There is a decent amount of places along Hammarby allé though. It can also take time of course for an area to get it's own vibe, it's quite fun to go back to places several years after one has been there previously to see changes.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more aerial picture:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A re-post from another thread:



VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Hammarby Sea City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

HAMMARBY SJOSTAD FERRY LISEN STOCKHOLM HARBOUR SWEDEN JUNE 2015 by calflier001, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammarby Sjöstad by Örn Erlendsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammarby sjöstad by Gustaf Erikson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130203_134720 par tfransson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammarby sjöstad by Gustaf Erikson, on Flickr

DSC03483 by Daniel Gustafson, on Flickr

Henriksdal and Hammarby

Moored by David Häggmark, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammarby sjöstad and the Globe City area:

Night photography by kennet brandt, on Flickr

Stockholm by Mikael Edberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Calm Waters III by luis DéGrigo, on Flickr

The Sleeping City by luis DéGrigo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Brooklyn brewery/Nya Carnegie Bryggeriet which is located in Hammarby sjöstad and Ericsson Globe arena illuminated with colours of the French flag:

A light for support by majeed ekbal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

church of Sofia by majeed ekbal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammary kaj by Gustaf Erikson, on Flickr

sthlm by kennet brandt, on Flickr

Silent meeting of boats, Hammarby sjöstad, Stockholm by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------

